# U.S. activates missile radar in Japan



## Mike Baker (28 Sep 2006)

> TOKYO - The U.S. military has activated a high-powered radar outpost in northern Japan that will enable it to track ballistic missiles in the region amid concerns about  North Korea. The so-called X-Band radar is so powerful it can identify baseball-size objects from thousands of miles away and is designed to differentiate between decoys and real missile warheads.
> 
> Japan and the United States began working on the project after neighboring North Korea fired a long-range missile over Japan in 1998.
> 
> ...


I wonder why they waited until Abe became PM of Japan insted of activating it when it got there? I know there can be some timehaving it done, but.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Sep 2006)

It seems like a good idea now, but wait until it wakes up the different monsters in the sea around Japan.  And you know they don't go for villages.  Nope.  Straight to Tokyo.  
And the US will get blamed for that too.  







Sorry.  No coffee down range yet.   :blotto:


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2006)

_*The so-called X-Band radar is so powerful it can identify baseball-size objects from thousands of miles away * _ 

OK, now we know the REAL reason for this radar: to spy on SOUTH Korean baseball teams for future draft picks!
(See "Bart Simpson et al vs MLB and their spy satellites")


----------



## CougarKing (24 Sep 2013)

The X-band radar mentioned here before is in the news again:

Military.com



> *China Criticizes Japan for Military Radar Plans*
> 
> Sep 24, 2013
> BEIJING - China criticized Japan on Monday for its plans to install *a cutting-edge U.S. military radar system to monitor North Korean missile launches*,  saying that could impact regional stability and upset the strategic balance.
> ...


----------



## GAP (24 Sep 2013)

> Hong's statement implied the radar was being installed for purposes other than to keep tabs on North Korea, although he gave no details. China tends to see virtually all U.S. military activity in Asia as part of a plot to curb its growing military, diplomatic and economic power.




well....uh....gee.....well.....yeah....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2013)

Asteroids!

That's the ticket.

They're looking for asteroids!


----------

